# Lookinfg for resort in Colorado...need help.



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Trying to get a group trip together and most of the poeple want ski and ski out resort.
Are there any on the southside of Colorado, if not middle Colorado if possible? No one
wants to drive to the mountain...they want walking distance to the lifts.

thanks for any help


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

what kind of money are you looking to spend, what what you concider middle south of colorado?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Telluride and Crested Butte both have what you are looking for. It comes at a price of course, but if you're willing to pay, ski in ski out can be had no problem.

SnowmassAspen is another option. If you travel a bit more North and East, Steamboat, Winterpark, Copper, Vail, Breck, Keystone all have plenty of slopeside lodging options.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

If we could do 3nights and keep just lodging to under $100 per night that would be nice. I could head north abit too. Coming from Oklahoma so typicall drive will be 10hrs or more.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You are probably not going to find slopeside lodging for under $100 a night. Maybe just north of that. Check Copper mountains website for packages. Crested Butte might have something but it'll most likely be in the town of Crested Butte and not the mountain, if at all. Good news is, there is more to do in town and the shuttle to mountain is free. Most other resorts have a free shuttle system.

If you want under $100 a night, you're either staying at a hostel, or looking at a short drive.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

There's some insane package deals going on at all Vail owned resorts right now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the help!!!!
The group decided on Winter Park. Got a 5 of us a one bedroom with queen, one bunk with twin on bottom/single on top, and fold out couch. Close enough to mountain for us to hit the shuttle. The other half of the group is doing their own thing in Winter Park so we will all just meet somewhere on the mountain.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good choice. :laugh:

Lots of good terrain. Be seeing ya on the hill.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

I hope so.
Looking at the trail map, the place looks great!!!!!
Jan 14th-18th guys/girls...see you out there!!


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Good time of the season to come.

I don't have my work schedule yet but I bet I will be around then. I do have some USASA excursions planned to Snowmass around then. I'm planning on giving some people some competition this season. They don't know that yet.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If you a see a guy hitchiking with a dog on Berthoud Pass. Give him a ride to the summit. You just might meet a forum member on the board here.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

If you see a red Ford Explorer and the driver waves at you as they drive by. You may have just been dissed by a forum member.:laugh:

Nawh, I've actually stopped a number of times. Been there myself over at Loveland.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Holla if you see us rolling around.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice truck!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

thank you!!!!
i will probably be rocking the chrome 4 spoke stockers instead for this trip though
i get abit more turn radius out them incase i have to drift a corner or two

lodge is booked and we are pumped to be going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

I just booked my trip for winterpark today I'll be going in january 18th threw the 23rd I cant wait!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! You'll have a good time for sure. I'll probably be up at the resort one of those days. After all I have a season pass there. Again, if you see a guy with a dog hitchhiking on the pass, give him a ride.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

4 shure man I'll be driving a truck or a suv which ever the rental car peeps hook me up with so I should have plenty of room!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

We are booked and ready to go also!!!!
Dirtygerman we wont be seeing you though...you are heading in the day we are heading out.


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

That sucks! I should be there around noon on the 18th.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

*Resort*

I am looking for resort around 200$ per night.It should safe to stay with family members.The place must me near Colorado.
======================================================

john

888sport.com free bet bonus: £50 | 888 Sport promo code offer


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

go with breck


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Must be "near" Colorado? Well there are a lot of resorts "in" Colorado. If you are looking for near Colorado, look at resorts in Wyoming, Utah, and New Mexico. 

In Colorado you have a lot of options. Just depends on where you are flying into and what you want to do.


----------

